# Meredith Manor



## Allison Finch

Hmmm....is Dennis Callin still associated with MM?


----------



## Shananigan

Umm... I looked on the staff page and I didn't see a Dennis Callin. Why? If you don't mind me asking. Here is their staff page: Administrative Staff & Faculty: Equine Education


----------



## Allison Finch

Just some really bad experiences with him when he was training in Colorado. I ended up retraining a couple of his clients horses after he left. They were very "damaged". I heard he changed a lot of his rough techniques after working with Kay meredith, though.


----------



## amende

I cant speak for " horse specific schools" but I went to middle tennessee state university and spent a little time in the horse science program as well as the equestrian team. it was a lot of fun as well as enjoying a large university atmosphere. I got in with a ged. long story but I got it my second semester of my senior year and I got a pretty high score. 

Ive heard auburn university has a strong program. Iam not very familiar with many schools outside of the south.

I feel like I have been in college my whole life and Ive heard so many people say do what you love! hope this helps a little


----------



## starlinestables

I went to Virginia Intermont College after being dead set on Colorado State University all 4 years in HS. I chose Intermont because of the training and showing aspect versus the more scientifical approach CSU was famous for. Intermont was one of the few with a GOOD dressage/event instructor (was with the O'Conners for a while) and all their instructors were highly qualified. Their IHSA, IDA teams are extremely competitive and always place on top.

I considered MM but decided against it because #1 their accomodations looked like a hell hole, I mean school buses that have been converted to single occupancy dorms??? Being away from home is hard enough with out having to deal with that BS not that Intermont a Hilton but better than most schools.#2 I wanted an actual Bachelors in case I moved on to a different career.(However, looking at their site it looks like they've arranged a bachelors degree through an affiliate school).


----------



## Gidji

Love to go there. Already saving up for the Riding Master VI course. My parents are aware of this and sort of disaprove of it being in America. But it would be worth it.
Anyone know if they tend to accept Internationals, particularly Australians?


----------



## Shananigan

Allison- I see, thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out for him, and make sure I check into his current techniques if he's somewhere I'm considering!!!

Amende- Ahh, okay! I'll look into those colleges that you mentioned!!! I know, I'm shooting to do what I love! And that's working with horses! I'd like to become a horse trainer, maybe travel around a bit and eventally maybe start my own clinic or ranch :] It did help! Thanks!

stralinestables- Does Virginia Intermont College offer Western courses also? Just curious, I have a friend who has been an English riding instructor/horse trainer for years, so I was thinking about learning that side from her. I do ride western pleasure, but I'd like to get into things like barrels, and maybe some cattle work (if colleges even offer that kind of thing) haha Thank you!

Gidji- Very cool!! I think I saw that they do somewhere on their site, if you look around it you can probably contact someone and ask if they don't clearify on their website!

*Anyone else who has attended a horse college, please let me know which one and what your experience was! Everyone is being extremely helpful! Thank you!*


----------



## starlinestables

No intermont doesn't do western pleasure. If you want western come, to Texas. A&M has both english and western.. no dressage though which was important to me. A&M has a pretty good team too.

Go to the IHSA website and check out all the colleges and what they have.


----------



## buddy09

I haven't gone to collage since im 13 but i really like the looks of NDSU(North Dakota State University), they do alot of work on training out there, they give intro to vet, and i think maybe farrier, they do genetics and some other cool things! I really want to go there just seems like it would be a nice school.


----------



## nrhareiner

Findlay Unv has one of the top Equestrian programs around when it comes to training. They offer both western and english. They also have a vet part to it too so you can go on if you wish.

However I will say this from a person who uses trainers quite a bit for all my show horses. I do not care where you went to school. You can have all the degrees out the rear and I will not send you a horse. I have found over the years the best trainers are the ones who train under some of the top trainers in their discipline. I look for proven trainers. Most of the best never set foot in a school to learn their trade. So if what you want to do is train horses. Think hard about going to school for it. I can not speak to some of the other schools but Findlay is about $30K/Year. 

However a good education in NEVER wasted. I just would not go for equestrian studies unless you want to go in to vet school or some other area like that. If you want to be a trainer get a good business education apprentice under a top trainer in your sport and go from there.


----------



## justsambam08

I agree with starlinestables....I considered it not so long ago, but their accomodations are complete crap. And if you want any kind of civilization, forget about it.

If you want to get an equine science degree or a degree in equine management, try for Stephens College. Its in Columbia Missouri, only a short walk away from the state school and just down the road from an all-mens military academy (its an all girls school). I ended up going to an in state school, but I took a tour of the place and it is AHMAZING. the only real down turn is that its a private school, so its 40k a year, but they're pretty generous with their financial aid and scholarship help.

Stephens College - Educating Women Since 1833 - Columbia, MO

They do have Western courses, and a fantastic barn with lesson horses on site if you can't bring your own. Students get reduced board, and they have an equestrian team.


----------



## Royal Affair

I've looked at Meridith Manor and it looks like absolute trash to me. I've never been there in person so I can't give a true opinion on it. But from what I've seen of their website it would not be a school I would want to attend. Especially considering what they use for "dorms" and housing. 

I received a small scholarship from VI from when I attended the open house and did a test ride. But so far VI and Centenary are my top choices. 

Findlay has a western program that's pretty large and Centenary is "attempting" to start one.


----------



## Shananigan

> I will say this from a person who uses trainers quite a bit for all my show horses. I do not care where you went to school. You can have all the degrees out the rear and I will not send you a horse. I have found over the years the best trainers are the ones who train under some of the top trainers in their discipline. I look for proven trainers. Most of the best never set foot in a school to learn their trade. So if what you want to do is train horses. Think hard about going to school for it.


nrhareiner- That's very good advice thank you! You see, I'd mostly be going to Meredith Manor to get Western skills. I ride western pleasure, but I'd like to learn reining, barrels, that kind of thing (sorry if thats in the same catagory :shock haha I have a filly (will be 2yrs on Jan. 16th) that I'm training right now. This summer I'm taking her to my friends and then we are going to really start training her so that we can start getting on. My friend has learned under big named English trainers when she was my age (she's told me their names, but I've forgotten). Like I said I would probably learn most if not all my English from her. I don't really know anyone to teach me western though. I have distant family up in Montana who work on cattle ranches that I've thought about getting ahold of and seeing if they'd take me on. 

I really haven't thought about that until you mentioned it, but how would you start learning under a top trainer? Like an internship, or clinic? My goals right now are:
1.) To find someone to teach me western in depth and
2.) learn how to train a western horse, wether it be pleasure, reining, ect..
Do you have a rough idea at how much it would cost? Would a horse trainer teach ME how to ride (persay because I am in general an intermedate/adv. rider) in reining, barrels, cutting ect...? Wow, you totally have my mind reeling in a whole new direction haha THANKS!!!

justsambam09, Royal Affair, and everyone else, thank you! I don't think I'll be attending Meredith Manor! If anyone knows the answers to my questions above please speak up!!! I'm open to ALL ideas!!! Thansk!!!


----------



## nrhareiner

Basically you find a trainer who needs help. You might have to start out cleaning stalls but just talk to them and ask for a job. Since I have been with the trainer I use now he has had 3 assistant trainers. He pays them. Most of the times they are riding his 2yo but they also clean stalls when needed help out at shows. What ever he needs. He let the assistant he has now show my mare. The first year they did not get much done but the second year they finished in the top 30 in the world in Rookie Pro with limited showing. You may not start out under a top trainer like Shawn in reining but you can find a good trainer and learn and then if you want move up. 

You just need to talk to different trainers put the word out that you are looking for work and do not have a problem doing grunt work for a while. Ride anything you can when ever you can. More horses you ride the more you will learn.


----------



## starlinestables

I agree with reiner to an extent but you CAN NOT replace a degree. A degree in ANYTHING will help you get a better job over all weather it has to do with horses or not. Being a trainer is only 1 of the many many jobs that involve horses. Not to mention those colleges have connections to top trainers... Also with some of the bigger trainers its a working student program where you don't get paid at all!!! With a degree you stand a chance at getting these guys to pay you (probably not much though!) With a degree you still learn soo much. I thought I knew a lot about horses before I went to school and I still learned a lot in all aspects. Also I couldn't afford to show when I was a kid and college was my first show experience and it was extremely helpful.


----------



## sillybunny11486

Personally I wouldnt get a degree in riding horses or barn management. I thought about it for a little while. And you should probably have a back up plan (degree in something else) if you want to get into a horsey career. Its something that fluctuates with the economy and were you live. If I decided to be a trainer I would be living with my parents forever. They are a dime a dozen were I live. 

You dont need a degree for that. I dont even know what my trainers went to school for, but it wasnt horses, maybe animal science. I would rather spend that money taking lessons and just classes (not the whole degree.)


----------



## rodeogirl309

nrhareiner said:


> Findlay Unv has one of the top Equestrian programs around when it comes to training. They offer both western and english. They also have a vet part to it too so you can go on if you wish.
> 
> However I will say this from a person who uses trainers quite a bit for all my show horses. I do not care where you went to school. You can have all the degrees out the rear and I will not send you a horse. I have found over the years the best trainers are the ones who train under some of the top trainers in their discipline. I look for proven trainers. Most of the best never set foot in a school to learn their trade. So if what you want to do is train horses. Think hard about going to school for it. I can not speak to some of the other schools but Findlay is about $30K/Year.
> 
> However a good education in NEVER wasted. I just would not go for equestrian studies unless you want to go in to vet school or some other area like that. If you want to be a trainer get a good business education apprentice under a top trainer in your sport and go from there.


Findlay is where I'm determined to go. I am going to double major and do the western training and equine business majors. Having the business major will help and be kind of a "fall back" major if the training one falls through. I visited the campus just a few weeks back. It is AMAZING. The horses are all super, the barns are beautiful, and the school campus is small (which I like). Yes, Findlay is expensive. But, Its where I've wanted to go for awhile. 

I think I'm going to intern with my aunt this summer. Shes a western trainer and trains mainly roping horses, but she does some barrels. I'm excited! Going on what reiner said, it will give me more insight on training. I guess it could be kind of a "boost" (for lack of a better term) in college.

I'd say go to college, get a degree in something you like, and go from there. College is expensive, but there are tons of scholarship opportunities. Do well in high school and you will probably get some type of scholarship.

ETA: Stacy Westfall attended Findlay.


----------



## nrhareiner

I am not very fare from Findlay and have shown there many time and shot several events held there over the years. It is very nice.


----------



## eventerdrew

Look into Hollins University, Midway College, and William Woods University.

I have applied to the first two. Hope I get in! WW is a nice school with good equestrian degrees. I'm not going to get an Equine degree though. Don't think there is much to do with it. I'm going to be an English major!


----------



## Tha Horse Slave

I don't live too far from MM and I would encourage you to visit and rethink your plans! When it rains it floods everything as it is in a valley in West Virginia! There is not much to do in the ways of off campus activities either. The horses are donated because most of them the owners can't sell so they give them to the school as a tax write off. I have heard multiple horror stories of injuries to students as well as the horses. The Dorms/student living quarters aren't the greatest either. A few steps above camping in my opinion! 
Honestly, rethink your plans and visit the school (Especially during a rainy time of year)and see if that is where you want all your money to go. There are other schools around like Ohio State ATI or the University of Findley which offer a wider array of courses and better living conditions as well. These schools have a great transfer program so you can transfer credit hours too!


----------



## xAddictionx

I wouldn't even look twice at MM.. I've heard a lot of bad things about the school.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I've been looking into it as well. I particular like their training styles, and their prices are fitting. I'm going for reining cowhorse and possibly some jumping courses. I have in fact seen the campus and I find it perfect. I can't wait until I get to apply....little bit too young at the moment, though 

I as well would like to be a trainer, give lessons, raise up my colts and compete. its a definate busy schedule, but I'll attempt anything at this point. I alos got the inspiration for buying and turning horses from a friend of mine who does so, and she's been succesful. I might look into that as well, but I'd have a hard time selling the horses after training them


----------



## Clinton And

Meredith Manor facts: Been there, done that for 5 months, got straight A's, BIGGEST WASTE OF MONEY EVER...They have "gotcha" clauses in the contract to get more money out of you if you withdraw at any time sooner than your full program sign up. They feed seed corn (ask your vet what he thinks about that insanity, they do it because it is cheap), house students in converted steel, ocean shipping crates, 3 ratty old school buses where you have to bend down to walk around in, and the deluxe "converted" barn stalls where the gap under the doorways are large enough for rats, snakes, bugs of all kinds, etc. One bathroom had so much black mold on it that they closed it down...only after students complained REPEATEDLY and finally threatened to call the health department...Lot's of drinking and pot, no dorm supervision to speak of. Read the posts of others who have gone there over the years...I know of top young western riders who have taken national titles who got way messed up there both on technique and their backs... If this sounds too negative, just go see for yourself: Questions to ask: What do you feed the horses? What is your financial policy if you withdraw mid-program? Etc. Get other good questions to ask from people who've been there. Once you see the place you'll say NO WAY!!!

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/best-equine-college-72078/#ixzz17TJGIaWq​


----------

